# serviceberries and mulberries



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Has anyone made jam out of these? I picked about 2 quarts combined and was thinking about making a mixed jam.

Would love a recipe for mulberry jam or serviceberry jelly.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I think that if it were me I'd use a 'Ball's Traditional Jam recipe...hmmm here's their Mulberry Jam...3 cups stemmed Mulberries, 1/2 cup lemon juice, 1 package powdered Pectin, 6 cups Sugar.
You may be able to make a mixed Berry Jam.
I also have Service berries in the yard as well as some Indian Plums. I've thought about combining them with Apples or Blackberries.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I make jelly out of them, not jam, because they are so seedy. 

Mulberry Jelly
3 lbs ripe mulberries
1/2 cup lemon juice
7 cups sugar
1 bottle (2 pouches) liquid pectin

Put mulberries in saucepan and crush. Heat gently until juice starts to flow, them simmer, covered for 15 minutes. Put in jelly cloth or bag, and squeeze out juice. (* wear dark colored clothing, as the juice stains permanently)
Measure 3 cups into a very large sauce pan. Add lemon juice and sugar, and mix well. Put over high heat and bring to a boil, stirring constantly. At once stir in pectin. Bring to a full rolling boil and boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly. 
Remove from heat, skim off foam, and pour quickly into hot jars. Seal. Makes about 8 1/2 pints.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the recipes for mulberry jam! I was thinking jelly for the service berries too. It doesn't look like I will have enough for a full batch, so I put them in the freezer and will probably use them in fruit smoothies. I have done that before with mixed berries and they taste great.
Thanks again!


----------

